# Alpine 7909 Anv Modification Question



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever modded a 7909 Anv deck into a pullout unit? Ya, I know it sounds crazy but I have my reasons!

I would like to explore this due to the possible exposure to the wide climate variations the deck would be exposed to in my car not to mention the added piece of mind from a security standpoint.

Any help would be appreciated! Any one willing to trade an original for an Any?

Rick


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Has anyone ever modded a 7909 Anv deck into a pullout unit?


:disappointed::shame::knife::freak:


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

so you need to find a Benzi Box. it was a plastic housing and sleeve combo slightly larger than a single din opening. radio would install in housing, had connectors that mated into the sleeve at the rear. popular in the 80's, and i've actually seen a few in person...well back then that is.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know what is needed to do the conversion but just wanting some input from someone that may have tried this in the past! The most difficult part will be the difference in the headers at the back of the units. The Anniversary & J models came with separate power and ground connections for the Audio/DAC interface but the Original US version came with these connection internally connected somehow.

Anyhow, just checking for now. My intentions are to actually USE mine rather than to keep it company in The Closet!


----------

